# Ladies-What is the ideal penis size for you?



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wondering....


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

IDK, never had sex. But I think that the average size is like 5in.

Just putting that out there.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> IDK, never had sex. But I think that the average size is like 5in.


Yeah, that shows. Girth does more than length if I am to believe my partners.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

A penis of any size is worthless if you don't know what to do with it/aren't open to learn.

The ideal penis is attached to a man who pays attention, not just to what I say I like, but also to how my body reacts to him. He isn't insecure about his size because he knows that's not as important as how he uses it, and how he uses it is only one of the ways he brings me pleasure during sex.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

there was a poll about this posted on this forum approx a month ago, and 6 inches was the leading answer

& yes girth matters more, I mean big penises might look good in porn movies but thing is that if it is too long then it can hit the cervix and some women don't enjoy that sensation at all - i've heard some guys who were longer than average complain that they cannot date short girls because supposedly shorter girls also have shorter vaginas and so are more likely to have the above issue during sex


----------



## dhawktx (Sep 8, 2010)

I've only had five partners in my life (picky much?) but I can say that OctoberSkye is very correct about the importance of the quality of the person *behind* the penis. Some larger guys, historically, have had to go with older women who have borne children because THAT action 'loosened them up'. No healthy individual wants to hurt their partner during sex!


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Does Size Matter

Penis Poll

Of course you have to factor in males and virgins voting, but overall, most of us agree that it's not that important.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't believe someone asked this question. What is the world coming to *sigh*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Ideally, it would be big enough to feel, but small enough not to hurt me too badly. That is a pretty wide range.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

MyName said:


> Just wondering....


What does your ideal vagina look like?


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

nat2424 said:


> What does your ideal vagina look like?


is it within the rules to post pictures?


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Well personally girls I've been with are satisfied more with performance then size. And to answers nat2424 most guys aren't really picky we just hope they don't smell funny or look disgusting.hope that wasn't offense


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

This is such a pointless question. There is no definitive answer as all women and men are different.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I can't believe someone asked this question. What is the world coming to *sigh*


OMG! He said PENIS!!! who cares. He's just curious. He's probably wondering whether his penis size is suitable or not.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

HaRdStYlEr said:


> Well personally girls I've been with are satisfied more with performance then size. And to answers nat2424 most guys aren't really picky we just hope they don't smell funny or look disgusting.hope that wasn't offense


I was kind of being sarcastic but thanks... I hope mine doesn't smell funny :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The ideal penis size is always that of my current partner. It's not about a penis or it's size. It's about who it's attached to.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

nat2424 said:


> OMG! He said PENIS!!! who cares. He's just curious. He's probably wondering whether his penis size is suitable or not.


I don't care that he said penis, it just seems a bit insecure to ask this question. Other questions like that that are of similar nonsense include but are not limited to, "what's the ideal height that women like?" "do women like guys who shave their pubes?" "do women like 'bad boys'"? etc.

They are all mostly stupid as I see the only real answer being - Who gives a fuck?


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I don't care that he said penis, it just seems a bit insecure to ask this question. Other questions like that that are of similar nonsense include but are not limited to, "what's the ideal height that women like?" "do women like guys who shave their pubes?" "do women like 'bad boys'"? etc.
> 
> They are all mostly stupid as I see the only real answer being - Who gives a fuck?


Hmm I don't come here much so I don't know what the norm is or if we should stick to it, but it seems like a pretty safe place to ask something like this, hoping someone will give him the answer he wants to hear... or maybe he doesn't "give a fuck" either and it was just a stupid post.

Though, personally I would have googled this topic to get quicker and more "accurate" results.

Good luck! And I don't give a fuck about his penis or your vagina :wink:


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

nat2424 said:


> Though, personally I would have googled this topic to get quicker and more "accurate" results.


Google will definitely find tons of PE website for you which all have a vested interest in making average guys feel like they are inadequate. They exaggerate the average and exaggerate what "women want".

You have to filter through all the crap and find the few studies who actually did proper research (meaning guys weren't self-reporting). Also, I've found that many women on the internet are full of crap. So many talk about 8-10 inches that I highly suspect they are ignorant or that their sense of size is warped.

Ultimately there is no reason for any guy to worry unless they are in the extreme minority who are too massive or minuscule.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't care, within reason. Like others have said, what you do with it is more important by far. If you're a giving, considerate lover with good technique, then your penis size isn't terribly important - as I said, within reason. If you have a cocktail sausage for a willy, though, I have to say I'd be inclined to draw the line there... :dry:


----------

